# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κύκλωμα γεννήτριας τόνου 2KHz. Πώς?

## panvas

Έχει κανείς κάποιο κύκλωμα γεννήτριας τόνου 2 KHz;

----------


## JOUN

Για δες αυτο:http://www.download3k.com/MP3-Audio-...Generator.html

----------


## panvas

Τέτοια έχω βρεί διάφορα αλλά δεν θέλω software.

----------


## ggr

Αν δεν εχεις καποια ιδιαιτερη απαιτηση, τοτε το πιο απλο κυκλωμα γι αυτο που θελεις ειναι ενας πολυδονητης με 2 τρανσιστορ. Η συχνοτητα εξαρταται απο τις τιμες των αντιστασεων και των πυκνωτων που θελεις, ενω για τρανσιστορ μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιοδηποτε γενικης χρησης, χαμηλης ισχυος, πχ BC547. Το παρακατω link θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις την λειτουργια του κυκλωματος.
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...s/astable.html

----------


## eebabs2000

Και αν θες ημίτονο μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις μία γέφυρα wien με τελεστικό http://users.otenet.gr/~%20athsam/wi...oscillator.htm

----------

